# 2001 sentra SE amp instal in tunk



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone knew if there was a good power cable in or near the trunk I could use for a amp. Nothing major just a 100 watt amp for 2 10s. I was planning on using the audio from the little subwoofer since that is basically what I am upgrading. Let me know if you have done something like this before. 
All help would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

you'd be alot better off if you ran a power cord directly to your battery, so you amp recieves the full power it needs....also if you do run directly off the battery you'll need an inline fuse. Also, I dont know if you know this but if you do run it this way you need to tap another power source that only engages with the accesories are turned on..this is called the remote (in case you didnt know). Thats the way id run it, it also alow fo future upgrades.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

yeah i knew that way. I was just trying to be lazy and didnt want that much boom right now. I guess I will have to do it the hard way which would be the right way. 
Thanks.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

if all your running is a 100watt amp your going to need all the power you can get to power 2-10" subs. the install isnt that hard...just invite some frineds over, buy some pizza for a liitle inscentive. My friends and I installed my system in about 30 minutes....if you get guys/gals who know what theyre doing it'll go by quick, and you'll have fun.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

venomz said:


> *yeah i knew that way. I was just trying to be lazy and didnt want that much boom right now. I guess I will have to do it the hard way which would be the right way.
> Thanks. *



all you need is a 10 guage power kit since its pretty low powered. unless you plan on getting bigger. it shouls take about 45 min for a total install


----------

